# Any tips for remembering algorithms?



## brickinapresent (Nov 16, 2022)

I find it very difficult to memorize new algs, are there any ways I can make it easier?


----------



## sDLfj (Nov 16, 2022)

One thing you can do is look for triggers, which are small sections of easily rememberable moves. For example, a Y perm is F (R U' R' U') (R U R') F' (R U R' U') (R' F R F'), all of the sections in parenthesis are sets of moves that should be already known. When I learn algorithms I will perform it over and over again for a half hour until it is ingrained in my muscle memory. Then, I'll practice it a few times with trainers. If I'm learning others I'll move onto those and come back to the first one later. I always memorize the first few moves for a particular case and then just let muscle memory take over to solve it.


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 16, 2022)

sDLfj said:


> One thing you can do is look for triggers, which are small sections of easily rememberable moves. For example, a Y perm is F (R U' R' U') (R U R') F' (R U R' U') (R' F R F'), all of the sections in parenthesis are sets of moves that should be already known. When I learn algorithms I will perform it over and over again for a half hour until it is ingrained in my muscle memory. Then, I'll practice it a few times with trainers. If I'm learning others I'll move onto those and come back to the first one later. I always memorize the first few moves for a particular case and then just let muscle memory take over to solve it.


Thank you! I will definitely try that


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 16, 2022)

brickinapresent said:


> I find it very difficult to memorize new algs, are there any ways I can make it easier?


Look for key pieces or blocks that are moving around or getting made/broken.

For example, pick the normal T perm alg people use: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

(R U R' U' R' F) - Takes the FR pair out, then hides it in the bottom
(R2 U' R' U') - Moves the FL pair to FR spot then a U' 
(R U R' F') - Moves the FL pair back to where it goes and restores the F2L

Things like that make learning algs a lot easier


----------



## maybenoobcuber (Nov 17, 2022)

you can also write the algorithms down on a notebook, and look at the notebook several times a day when you are cubing, and someday, you would memorize it! writing anything down helps us get more used to the algs. It's like memorizing a new word every day.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

learn a few at one go, take your time to get used to them, then learn more, and get used to them too before learning even more and repeating the cycle


----------



## OldSwiss (Nov 21, 2022)

It will get easier the more algs you learn. I probably learned one Alg a Week with 2 Step OLL and PLL, maybe 2 a week with Full PLL and maybe one a day when I learned Full OLL.
For Ortega on the 2x2 i've learned around 10 on one day.

What helped me most was to group it into triggers like Sexy (R U R' U'), Foxy (R U R' F'), Sledge (R' F R F'), ReverseSexy (U R U' R'), Sune (R U R‘ U R U2 R‘) ...
Lots of algs are quite similiar and the more you know, you can remember one because its almost the same like an other.

Also there are the mirrored Versions of most of them what makes it easier to learn them at the beginning.
I've learned most of the OLL and PLL mirrored to the left. That is good at the beginning, but now when I try to learn OneHanded I also see the disadvantages, because lefty moves are quite awkward OH.
But now I am faster in learning new variants and can learn better versions for OH. So i would still recommend it if you are aware of this disadvantage

If you have a GAN Smartcube you could use the "alg trainer". This is really cool. It shows you the algorithm step by step on the screen and you can follow it until you have it in your muscle memory. It also measures your time to execute it and you can practice it until you feel fast enough.


----------

